# Mold...



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Spider web looking mold is growing in my new vivarium, about 5 days old. Is this ok for a new vivarium?


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 30, 2007)

Is it on the glass? And it might be a spider web :shock: . I had some sort of fungus on my moss about 2 weeks after i set up my viv and it was a bit webby but if you just push it down and break it up it goes away in a few days.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

While feeding yesterday, one of my vents jumped out and straight into a spiders web and got stuck there (looked like he was stuck in mid-air). So, I would clean out the web.


----------



## Ridge (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey Josh, was it an actual spider web or was it the white string mold? I would think that the "stickiness" (technical term) of the two would be quite different. 

I know the generic answer is that the string mold will develop into spots on the wood and then go away after a while. I am wondering if anyone has seen any actual negative effects on their frogs from the mold though? (besides getting stuck!)


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I guess I need to read a little closer...

It was an actual spider web. Sorry for the confusion. I'll go get some caffeine right now...


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I've noticed that the mold -- white and stringy, sometimes with little black spores and stretching to hook on plants -- will appear an disappear again on the pieces of mopani wood scattered throughout my various tanks. Sometimes it really gets going! I've seen my frogs walk all over it without any ill effects, though, and it even seems to help them sometimes as FFs will get stuck in it, leading to easier captures on the part of the frogs.

~Ash


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

It was mold, not a spider web.

But no one has answered my question yet, is it ok for the vivarium?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Unless you eat it, its probably harmless. I would not recommend eating it.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

The mold is just a normal part of the cycling process. I almost always get the white webby fungus over moss, sphagnum, etc. within a few days of setting up a new tank. It's harmless.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Thansk yall, expected it was good. Part of nature. You know, orchid seeds only can sprout with mold. plants can't live without microrizae. (mold roots in a way)


----------

